# وفاة 4 مسيحين أثناء إنقاذ مسلم سقط بـ"بيارة صرف"



## ابراهيم5 (20 يناير 2010)

شهدت منطقة ميت غمر بالدقهلية حادثا مأساويا اليوم الأربعاء، 20 يناير 2010، لقى فيه 4 أقباط مصرعهم أثناء محاولتهم إنقاذ عامل مسلم، كان يقوم بتنظيف إحدى "بيارات" الصرف الصحى، وأصيب بحالة اختناق، وهو ما دفعهم إلى النزول لإنقاذه، ليصابوا باختناق تسبب فى وفاتهم بعد أن رفعوا العامل خارج البيارة.

تفاصيل الواقعة بدأت بتلقى قسم شرطة ميت غمر بلاغا من أهالى المنطقة، يفيد بسقوط أحد عمال الصرف الصحى فى بيارة الصرف، وإصابته باختناق شديد أثناء محاولته تنظيفها، والذى نجا من الموت المحقق بعد أن حاول 4 أقباط إنقاذه ليصابوا باختناق ويلقوا مصرعهم على الفور..
وبانتقال رجال المباحث تبين أن كلا من "عيد.ف" 20 سنة، و"ديفيد.م" 24 سنة، و"رومان.م" 32 سنة، و"نادر.ع" 16 سنة، أثناء تواجدهم بالمنطقة تلاحظ لهم إصابة "السيد.ح.م" 59 سنة عامل بالصرف الصحى، بحالة اختناق أثناء تنظيف إحدى البيارات بالمنطقة..
وهو الأمر الذى دفعهم للنزول إلى البيارة لمحاولة إنقاذ العامل، ليقوموا برفعه خارج البيارة، ويلقوا جميعهم مصرعهم بداخلها، مصابين بحالة اختناق شديد، وتمكنت قوات الانتشال من رفعهم من داخل البيارة، وتم نقلهم إلى مستشفى العناية المركزة.

ربنا يصبر اهلهم كلهم شباب صغيرة يارب الرحمة من عندك وهذا اكبر مثل للمحبة لكي يروا المسلمين ما يفعلوه بشبابنا وما يفعله شبابنا بهم من تضحية ربنا يعزيهم

 اليوم السابع


----------



## طحبوش (20 يناير 2010)

الله يرحمن ابطال


----------



## عمادفايز (20 يناير 2010)

*هى دى تصرفات ولاد المسيح. ولاد الفادى​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 يناير 2010)

هيا دي محبه المسيح

اننا نخدم المؤمن و غير المؤمن طالما غير مؤذي

لازم الناس تشوف الميح فينا الي اتحنن علي الامميه الي قالت يا ابن داوود ارحمني

مش كدا ولا ايه

سلام و نعمه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 يناير 2010)

الله ينيح ارواحهم في الملكوت


----------



## Alexander.t (20 يناير 2010)

*يا ترى هياخدو مكافات ولا مش هياخدو
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 يناير 2010)

مكافئتهم عند الرب يا كيوبيد

الملكوت اهم

مش كدا


----------



## Alexander.t (20 يناير 2010)

*انا بتكلم مقارنة بالحادثه اللى فاتت لما واحد مسلم حاول ينقذ محامى مسيحى ادوله مكافات وحوارات

يا ترى هنا هيحصل نفس الكلام ولا لا يا تروث
*


----------



## طحبوش (20 يناير 2010)

مش هيحصل مش هياخدو مكافأة و لا شي هيموتو و ما حدش هيعرف


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 يناير 2010)

> يا ترى هنا هيحصل نفس الكلام ولا لا يا تروث



اها علي المكافئات الماديه

اعتقد اسفا لا لانه فيه تمييز

ربنا يهدي و يفتح العيون هنقول ايه

سلام لكم


----------



## موسى المصرى (21 يناير 2010)

_
واجب تعزية منى كمسلم
للاسف الحادث كان مؤلم والجنازة كانت صعبة جدا
اللى نقدر نقوله ربنا يصبر اهلهم واهل البلد على فقدان اربع شباب
بالنسبة للمكافئات فهل انتم شايفين مكافئة تعوض فقدان اربعة شباب!!؟
ربنا يهدى_​


----------



## holiness (21 يناير 2010)

ربنا يعزي اهلهم .. 

فعلا 4 شباب في اعمار رائعة .. 

خبر حزين .. 

ولكني اظني سبب الاختناق الشديد هو نزولهم هم الاربعة .. المفروض كان بينزل واحد او اثنين .. 

المكافات المالية لعوائلهم لا تعوضهم شباب في اعمار رائعة .. 
لا نريد تعويضات بل نريد صلوات .. 

و الرب يبارك الجميع


----------



## موسى المصرى (21 يناير 2010)

احسنت استاذ holiness 
ولكنهم لم ينزلوا الاربعة جميعا لكن نزلوا واحدا واحدا ولكن كان قدرهم
ربنا يصبر اهلهم


----------



## النهيسى (21 يناير 2010)

الرب ينيح نفوسهم



شكرا للخبر والمجهود​


----------



## النهيسى (21 يناير 2010)

http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=179915

*المصدر​*


----------



## only way (21 يناير 2010)

موسى المصرى قال:


> _واجب تعزية منى كمسلم_
> _للاسف الحادث كان مؤلم والجنازة كانت صعبة جدا_
> _اللى نقدر نقوله ربنا يصبر اهلهم واهل البلد على فقدان اربع شباب_
> _بالنسبة للمكافئات فهل انتم شايفين مكافئة تعوض فقدان اربعة شباب!!؟_
> ...


 
نشكر شعورك الطيب اخونا موسى 
واحنا من بنتكلم عن التعويض كماده ..لا 
احنا بنتكلم عن الظلم والتمييز حتى فى الموت
وربنا يرحم امواتنا اجمعين
ويفتح لهم ابواب الفردوس​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 يناير 2010)

ربنا يعزى أهاليهم و ينيح نفوس هؤلاء الشباب فى فردوس النعيم
بالنسبة لموضوع الاختناق دا وارد جدا فى بيارة صرف صحى ليه ؟
عشان ما فيش أكسجين و مش بس كدة دا فيه غازات مش عارفة أوصف لكم رائحتها 
غير كدة الغازات ديه أحيانا بتستخدم كوقود زى الغاز الطبيعى يعنى ما ينفعش حد يتنفسها


----------



## BITAR (22 يناير 2010)

*سلام: إعانة فورية لأسر المسيحيين الأربعة*
*دفعوا حياتهم لانقاذ عامل مسلم بميت غمر*​*المنصورة - إيهاب الجميلي ورانيا اللبان*
*أمر اللواء سمير سلام محافظ الدقهلية بصرف 20 ألف جنيه مساعدة فورية لأسرة كل متوف من الأخوة المسيحيين الذين لقوا مصرعهم أمس الأول أثناء محاولة انقاذ السيد حامد مصطفي العامل المسلم الذي اصيب باختناق باحدي بيارات الصرف الصحي بقرية ميت الفرماوي مركز ميت غمر. كما قام المحافظ يرافقه المهندس مصطفي عقل أمين الحزب الوطني بالمحافظة والمهندس إبراهيم الحديدي رئيس المجلس المحلي للمحافظة ووكيل وزارة الاوقاف بالدقهلية بتقديم واجب العزاء أمس لنيافة الأنبا صليب أسقف ميت غمر وضواحيها ولأسر الأخوة المسيحيين. *
*أكد المحافظ انه برغم اسفه الشديد لمصرع الضحايا إلا أن ذلك يدلل علي عمق الوحدة الوطنية وروح الحب والإخاء التي تسود المجتمع دون تفرقة. من ناحية أخري وافق المحافظ علي اطلاق اسم محمد عاطف عبد الفتاح البدري علي مدرسة البشائر ببلقاس بعد أن ضحي بحياته لاطفاء حريق بمكتب جاره المسيحي. *
*الجمهوريه يوم 22/1/2010*​http://www.algomhuria.net.eg/algomhuria/today/accedents/detail08.asp


----------



## BITAR (22 يناير 2010)

*المتوفين هم *
*نادر جمال فرج «١٩ سنة»، طالب*
*ديفيد مجدى عوض «٢٢ سنة» *
*عيد فرج معوض «٣٣ سنة» *
*رومانى مراد رزق «٣٠ سنة»*
* وأصيب آخر يدعى رامى سمعان عبدالسيد «٤٠ سنة»*
* وجميعهم من قرية كفر إبراهيم يوسف التابعة لدائرة مركزميت غمر *​


----------



## zama (23 يناير 2010)

*تحية لأرواح أخواتى الأبطال ..*


----------



## عمادفايز (23 يناير 2010)

*نشكر السيد محافظ الدقهلية على هذا الموقف الانسانى والجميل حيث انة لم يفرق بين اولادة كما ان الذين ماتوا لم يفرقوا ايضا بينهم وبين من ماتوا من اجلهم . يارب تظل هذة الروح الطيبة موجودة​*


----------



## مريومه الاموره (23 يناير 2010)

ربنا يكون فى عونهم 

شكرا جدا للمسيح وللشباب الى ضحو من اجل هذا الرجل المسلم

واكيد كلنا اخوه فى الله وزى ما قالت اختى 

لازم نساعد بعضنا فى وقت الشده 

وشكرا على الموضوع


----------



## ياسمين المصرية (23 يناير 2010)

ربنا يرحمهم يارب

وبجد ابطال

وربنا يصبر اهاليهم

اشكرك على الموضوع

حياك الله


----------



## SALVATION (23 يناير 2010)

_اتمنى يكون الحادث فعلا كما كتب وميكنش مفتعل _
_اصل مش جية عندى نقذوة وماتوا همه مش مقتنع انا_
_بصرف النظر عن السبب فى وفتهم اكيد نصيبهم الفردوس لانهم فى عمل انسانى_​


----------



## Coptic Man (23 يناير 2010)

اجمل دليل علي المحبة التي تسكن قلوبنا

ليس حب اعظم من هذا ان يبذل احد نفسه عوضا عن احبائهم

ونحن نحب الجميع بلا تفرقة

فرغم ان هؤلاء الاقباط ال 4 قد سمعوا بالتاكيد عن اخبار نجع حمادي ومافعله بنا المسلمون ولكنهم لم يتوانوا عن انقاذا رجل مسلم عجوز .. الرب يباركهم 

يثبت الموضوع


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 يناير 2010)

هما دول ولاد المسيح
ربنا ينيح نفوسهم​


----------



## ابراهيم5 (24 يناير 2010)

*شكرآ لمروركم الكريم وشكرآ لتثبيت الموضوع لكي يعرفوا من هما اولاد المسيح*


----------



## ماريو ايهاب (24 يناير 2010)

هى دى تصرفات ولاد المسيح. ولاد الفادى


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (24 يناير 2010)

ربنا يرحمهم


----------



## BITAR (25 يناير 2010)

*بالصور.. تشييع جنازة المسيحيين الأربعة بالدقهلية*​*بكاء ونحيب وحزن كبير شهده كفر إبراهيم يوسف (الذى يسكنه مسيحيون فقط)، والتابع لقرية ميت الفرماوى مركز ميت غمر أمس، أثناء تشييع جنازة 4 من شباب القرية لقوا مصرعهم فى بيارة صرف صحى أثناء محاولتهم إنقاذ عامل الصرف الصحى المسلم الذى سقط بالبيارة فاقدا الوعى نتيجة اختناقه بمجرد نزوله البيارة، التى لم يتم فتحها منذ خمس سنوات.*
*كان المشهد مهيبا، فقد خرجت نعوش الشباب الأربعة من منازلهم والتقوا عند كنيسة القرية، وخرج خلفهم الآلاف من سكان القرية والقرى المجاورة حزنا على فراقهم، متهمين المسئولين بالتأخر فى نجدة الشباب.*
*شارك فى العزاء اللواء سمير سلام محافظ الدقهلية ورئيس المجلس الشعبى للمحافظة والشيخ سعد الفقى وكيل مديرية أوقاف الدقهلية، وكذلك نيافة الأنبا صليب (أسقف ميت غمر وضواحيها)، وأمر المحافظ بصرف مبلغ 20 ألف جنيه مساعدة فورية لأسرة كل متوفى.*
*وصرح المحافظ أنه رغم أسفه الشديد لما أسفر عنه الحادث من ضحايا، إلا أنه يدلل فى نفس الوقت على عمق الوحدة الوطنية وروح الحب والإخاء التى تسود المجتمع، دون تفرقة أو تمييز بين مسلم أو مسيحى. *
*من جانبها، تواصل نيابة ميت غمر تحقيقاتها حول الحادث تحت إشراف المستشار أحمد البدوى المحامى العام لنابيات الدقهلية، الذى قرر تشكيل لجنة لفحص أوراق مشروع الصرف الصحى بالقرية وسماع أقوال العامل ومسئولى الصرف الصحى.*
*يقول أحد شهود العيان، إن عامل الصرف الصحى سقط فى البيارة وكان معه مهندس وعامل آخر يدركون خطورتها، وعندما سقط زميلهم اكتفيا بالمناداة على المارة لإنقاذه، وكان أقرب شاب لهم هو ديفيد الذى كان عائدا بسيارته بعد توصيل والدته إلى عملها الا أنه فقد الوعى بمجرد نزوله للبيارة..*
*وتكرر الأمر مع رومانى ونادر وعيد، ووقف أهالى القرية جميعا أمام البيارة يستنجدون بالإسعاف التى لم تصل إلا بعد ساعة ونصف الساعة، وعندما خرج ديفيد من البيارة كان لا يزال على قيد الحياة، مضيفا أنه لفظ أنفاسه وهو فى طريقه للمستشفى، فتوقفت سيارة الإسعاف رافضة إكمال سيرها لأقرب مستشفى أو العودة إلى القرية، فاضطر الأهالى للعودة بالجثمان بسيارة نصف نقل إلى القرية، وفور وصول الجثمان علم المرافقون له أن الآخرين ماتوا واحدا تلو الآخر، وأصيب اثنان آخران أثناء عملية الإنقاذ منهم أحد أفراد الأمن.*​ 
*

*


*

*​ 




​ 




​ 
نقلا عن اليوم السابع فى 2/1/2010

http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=180452​


----------



## BITAR (25 يناير 2010)

*هذه هلى البيارة التى ابتلعت زهره الشباب الذين اسرعوا لانقاذ انسان*​ 



​


----------



## king (25 يناير 2010)

يعنى هما مش عارفين بيعملو فينا اية النزالهم البيارة


----------



## الدين لله وحده (25 يناير 2010)

> اها علي المكافئات الماديه
> 
> اعتقد اسفا لا لانه فيه تمييز
> 
> ...


 
ليه بس كده !!
انا شايفه ان مافيش اي تمييز بين مسلم ومسيحى كلنا اخوة
الله يرحم ال4 شباب المسيحين ويدخلهم فسيح جناته
ده اكبر دليل على ان مافيش فرق مابين مسلم ومسيحى وهى ديه المحبه اللى بيدعو ليها المسيح


----------



## engy_love_jesus (25 يناير 2010)

*فيرون اعمالكم الصالحة ويمجدون اباكم الذى فى السموات ​*


----------



## vetaa (2 فبراير 2010)

*هما دول ولاد المسيح الحقيقين
مش شعارات ووحدة وطنيه
وواضح حتى انهم مش شغاليين كلهم فى الصرف دة
يعنى ضحوا  بنفسهم علشان واحد ميعرفهوش اصلا
*


----------



## نونو22 (4 فبراير 2010)

يأريت ده يكون درس لكل ولاد ربنا انهم يكونوا مستعدين للموت فى اى وقت


----------



## نونو22 (4 فبراير 2010)

:t9:انا بعزى اهالى كل الشهداء وبقول اقوى تعزية انهم عمد ربنا:t9:


----------



## tamav maria (8 فبراير 2010)

وياريت بيطمر فيهم


----------



## يانا فراوله (17 فبراير 2010)

ياريت الكلم ده كان طلع فى قناه المحور او اى قناه فى برنامج الحقيقه علشان يعرفوا رد فعل ولاد المسيح على حادثه نجع جمادى ويعرفوا ان ولاد المسيح ولاد الله بالحقيقه ورحماء دايما ربنا ينيح روحهم ويعوض اهاليهم


----------



## ناتو (18 فبراير 2010)

الرب  يرحمهم  ومكانهم  انشاء  الرب  مع الابرار والقديسين ..قال  رب  المجد  السيد  المسيح  = من  ضربك  على  خدك الايمن فحول له  الاخر --يكفي  لكل  مسيحي  منا  ان  يفتخر  بتعاليم  المخلص الذي   علمنا  ==المحبة  والتسامح  والغفران.هذه  هي  ردة  جميل  المسيحيين  لاعدائهم>> على  قتلهم   وسلبهم  لحقوقهم  --التسامح  والغفران--لن  نقول  الا  نشكرك  يا رب  على  كل  ما اعطيتنا  اياه  في  هذه  الدنيا  من  حب  للعدو  قبل  القريب  وبذل  النفس  بكل  محبة  لاجل  الاخرين  لانك  من  قبل  عملت  ذلك  مع من  صلبوك  لاجل  خلاص الاخرين  --نشكرك  يا  مخلص  على  نعمك  الوافرة  لنا امين:crazy_pil:sami73:


----------



## جورج سمير @ (22 فبراير 2010)

هما دول اولاد المسيح 
ربنا ينح ارواحهم 

علشان المسلمون يصدقوا
 ليلة عيد الميلاد يقتلوا ستة من غير ذنب

وزى انت بتقول اربعة ماتوا  لكى ينقزوا واحد مسلم

بس علشان المسلمون يعرفوا الفرق


----------



## tamav maria (22 فبراير 2010)

[ولا عمرهم هايفهموا ولا يحسوا بالمحبه ده والفرق ان احنا فينا الروح القدس اما هم فيهم روح الشيطان


----------



## فادي البغدادي (24 فبراير 2010)

*بصراحة أقشعر بدني عند قرائتي لهذا الخبر ، لان صباح يوم امس الثلاثاء 23 شباط ـ فبراير ، مـُـنينا بخبر مفجع وهو  واحد من سلسلة الجرائم المتواصلة بحق مسيحيي مدينة الموصل في العراق وهو قيام مجهولون مسلحون بإقتحام منزل عائلة مسيحية آمنة في حي الصحة بالموصل وقتل ثلاث افراد من العائلة والمغدورين هم ايشوع متوكة و ولديه مخلص و باسم علما ان المغدورين هم والد و شقيقـَي القس مازن كاهن كنيسة الطاهرة للسريان الكاثوليك،أحبتي صلوا من أجل راحة نفس شهدائنا الابرار و الصبر و العزاء لأخونا و حبيبنا القس مازن و لذويهم و الخزي و العار لمن ينفذ و يقف وراء هذه الجرائم ، و لنصلي ايضا ً من أجل راحة نفس ابطالنا الشجعان عيد و ديفيد و رومان و نادر بالاضافة الى عامل الصرف الصحي ح.م ، فقد اثبت شبابنا بالفعل انهم مثالا للتضحية و المحبة و نكران الذات و التفاني ، تلك المبادئ العظيمة السامية التي تجسدت في شخص السيد المسيح (له كل المجد) ، و لكنكم أحبتي لو قارنتم بين الخبرين ستعلمون علم اليقين ما عناه الرب بقوله :
(( من ثمارهم تعرفونهم . هل يجتنون من الشوك عنبا ، أو من الحسك تينا ))  (مت 7 : 16)
و لبارككم الرب و يرحم شهدائنا الابرار في العراق و مصر و كل العالم و ليكون مثواهم جـِـنان النعيم​*


----------

